# Sometimes this is a thankless job...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Subj: Your registration page???
Date:	2/28/03 11:54:51 PM Pacific Standard Time
From:	@telus.net (Al)
To:	[email protected], [email protected]
________________________________________________

Hmmmm, Since when are new BMW's the only 
BMW's worth mentioning? As a multiple 2002 
owner(the model 2002, not the year!!!), I must 
say, I'm a little offended that I would have to 
register my car as "other BMW". You've got 2 
sections for Z3, but all the classics are "other 
BMW"!??!?!? Who's the brilliant brainchild 
behind this one? This has already made the 
rounds on the BMW forums, and I think(hope) 
you've ruffled enough feathers to cause a 
complete boycott of your event by classic BMW 
owners. Also, since when did the X5, horrible 
wreck that it is, become an e12? My own e12 
is crying right now! Shame guys, shame! Are 
you gonna have a gold chain sales booth, and 
a "how to" on wiring boom boxes? Maybe another 
on keeping chrome wheels clean?

Regards,
Al

74 2002
75 2002
76 2002
81 528i
_________________________________________________

What did I do to deserve the wrath of Al?????


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

That guy sounds like a psycho and someone you don't want there anyways....

I'm sure his "friends" from "all the other boards" aren't much better if they take his advice.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

And he'll be lookin' fer ya at the 'fest, Jon-boy. I hear he's polishin' up Pa's best huntin' rifle. Them classic owners don't cotton disrespectin' city boys, from what I've heard.

:bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Well you know, Jon, it is awfully narrow-minded of you to lump all us stylish E46 coupe owners in the same bucket with the SUV (Xi) and touring types...   :angel:

(you can't please everyone, and since telus.net is a Canadian ISP - BC, Alberta, and Ontario - Al seems an improbable attendee anyway.)


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

As an 02 owner myself, I can say that I have never heard such a combative tone from one of my fellow 02'ers. It's true that I shift gears when discussing either the older or newer cars, and that there are different topics of interest for each group, but everyone I have talked to seems pretty relaxed about it.

In general, 02 owners are the deep dyed "bleed blue and white"sort who love the marque and who enjoy working on their own cars- to the point of changing motors in an afternoon. Most cant understand why anyone would spend as much as it cost for a whole car on just new wheels, but this makes them very down to earth people with a set of priorities that's difficult to disparage. This is not to imply that owners of newer cars should take offense, it is merely some of my observation about my 02 brethren.

I would write this off as someone who'd either had a bad day or was just starting something from another board.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Errrr, that guy needs definitely a holiday. Santa Barbara weather & sun should take care of him, IMO.

:thumbup:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Errrr, that guy needs definitely a holiday. Santa Barbara weather & sun should take care of him, IMO.
> 
> :thumbup: *


But what if he is already from So.Cal.? Maybe we could then say that his brain has been fried from all the sun?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick330i said:


> *But what if he is already from So.Cal.? Maybe we could then say that his brain has been fried from all the sun?  *


Exactly.

If he decides to attend (against all odds), you guys make sure that he stays in the shade, OK ?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

I guess if I owned a classic BMW, I might have felt a little left out too when filling out the registration form....

BUT....

DUDE! it's JUST a friggin registration FORM.... What's the big deal?

Oh... Thanks Jon for all you've done and do for this community... 

Who said it's a thankless job?  :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Look at this way--

Take it as a compliment that so many people have had their "feathers ruffled" about the bimmerfest form-- it means that bimmerfest is becoming widely known among both past and present BMW owners.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

I just got this email as well and was surprised to say the least. We would never intentionally do anything to anger anyone here at the 'fest and normally do our best to accomodate anything important that comes up. That is why the Z4 model was added as soon as someone asked for it and is why I just added the 2002 model to the listing. If anyone wants a model added or has any questions, please let us know and we'll do our best to help out.

I don't think we're bad guys here :dunno:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

This is why I'm glad 2002 is over! that bunch has been HELL to live with for a year! Our local group has become so elitest that they have pretty much alienated themselves from all other BMW models and most members.

Good riddance for bad garbage! :tsk:


----------



## Brian Randell (Oct 27, 2002)

Wow! Are people really this uptight? <sigh>

Don't worry about it Jon! You can't please everyone even part of the time, but you've got tons o' fans here! :thumbup:

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

I can understand where he is coming from, but I think he went a little to far. I mean, there is alot of hipe about the "newer" BMW's and everyone just forgets about the classics like the 2002 and the 320i. I have an E21(320i). It was on the list , but dude come on, its nothing big to get your pants in a twist. just chill and have fun!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *This is why I'm glad 2002 is over! that bunch has been HELL to live with for a year! Our local group has become so elitest that they have pretty much alienated themselves from all other BMW models and most members.
> 
> Good riddance for bad garbage! :tsk: *


 I'm not sure it's fair to infer national generalizations based on regional experience. It would be equally unfair to say that all E36 M3 owners do is whine about how much better their car is than the E46 M3- or, while we're making sweeping generalizations, any other Bimmer for that matter.

And we know that's just not true.:angel:


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

I was shocked and saddened to learn that the 1930 Wartburg is not featured on the registration page and would have to be classified as "other BMW." 

I'm calling Munich to complain!!!


j/k:thumbup:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

You should add a new category: "BMWs owned by freaks, geeks and wierdos!" so that your new friend will feel included!


----------



## Tii Touring (Feb 28, 2003)

Jon et. al.

We get out of it what we put into it right?  

What some of these "enthusiasts" don't get is that just because they own a bimmer does not make them cool. 

Most of these classic owners have more time than they do money and will grind for the very last penny  Give em one of these 
:slap:

If you were to read some of the things that these owners cry/whine/complain about you would laugh for weeks:rofl: :rofl: 

So keep up the good work in the spirit for which it is intended - to hang with the dudes, have some fun and get out and drive those cars!:thumbup:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Tii Touring said:


> *Most of these classic owners have more time than they do money and will grind for the very last penny  *


Exactly! Particulary those E36 owners... cheap bastards who refuse to upgrade their junkers! :lmao: :lmao:


----------

